# URL nur ersten teil auslesen



## akheaad (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne nur den ersten Teil einer URL auslesen also das z.b. Java programmieren aus Leidenschaft ,also auf der seite wo ich bin. bis .de oder .com.... wie realisiere ich dies?

Ich bin froh über jeden Lösungsansatz.

Mfg Alex


----------



## akheaad (23. Mai 2011)

ich benutze JSF 1.2   ... auf einem TOMCAT 6.


----------



## VfL_Freak (23. Mai 2011)

Moin, 

Du kannst beispielweise die URL (als String) nach '.' splitten!
Am Ende steht dann die Domäne drin ...

*EDIT (kurzes Beispiel):*

```
String sURL = "www.java-forum.org";
String sPattern = ".";

Pattern p = Pattern.compile( sPattern );
String[] sData = p.split( sURL, 0 );

// Ergebniss
// sData[0]: "www"
// sData[1]: "java-forum"
// sData[2]: "org"
```

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## hexx (23. Mai 2011)

Parsing a URL (The Java™ Tutorials > Custom Networking > Working with URLs)


----------



## akheaad (23. Mai 2011)

wie lese ich den eine url aus dem browser aus?


----------



## Tente (23. Mai 2011)

akheaad hat gesagt.:


> wie lese ich den eine url aus dem browser aus?



Die Frage check ich ned


----------



## akheaad (23. Mai 2011)

ja die URL Wie bekomme ich dies aus dem Browser heraus?!


----------



## jdev (23. Mai 2011)

akheaad hat gesagt.:


> ich würde gerne nur den ersten Teil einer URL auslesen



Einer URL, Deiner eigenen URL, ...?
Ja woher kommt denn die URL? Formulareingabe, ...?


----------



## Tente (23. Mai 2011)

Okay war nur niedlich formuliert =D


```
HttpServletRequest request = (HttpServletRequest)FacesContext.getCurrentInstance().getExternalContext().getRequest();
```

Damit kommst du innerhalb einer ManagedBean an den Client-Request. Dort solltest du auch an die URL kommen.

Lg


----------



## akheaad (23. Mai 2011)

Ein riesen grosses dankeschön! 

Perfekt.


----------

